# Japanese Wagyu grade A5



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2019)

I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
A5 Japanese Ribeye | Allen Brothers
   I've had American and Australian Wagyu and while good they dont come close to the real deal when it comes to marbling.

     I've never been so nervous about cooking a steak!
Plan on doing the reverse sear since it's so predictable.

    I'll admit I played the sympathy card with the Wife....

I'd really like to try some Japanese Wagyu before I go under the knife for my failed hip surgery Sweetie...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 26, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
> A5 Japanese Ribeye | Allen Brothers
> I've had American and Australian Wagyu and while good they dont come close to the real deal when it comes to marbling.
> 
> ...





That's the best looking steak I've ever seen! I have a ribeye, frozen. 

No sour cream either, bah. Tunafish or hot dogs tonight.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
> ...



    This is a once a year kinda thing for sure.
 A  40 day dry aged prime ribeye is badass as well and you can buy a six rib for $130 and turn it into a $300 dollar hunk of meat with patience.


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 26, 2019)

Only $279.95 for two, 10 oz. steaks.

What a bargain.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2019)

The thing that amazes me?
The center marbling is as good as the cap portion.
   Man I would love to buy the 6 rib Wagyu but they want $1400 for it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Only $279.95 for two, 10 oz. steaks.
> 
> What a bargain.



  So whats your passion?
Pussy hats and pantifa riots?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 26, 2019)

Them Japapanese are awesome I tells ya.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Them Japapanese are awesome I tells ya.



  They make some damn nice cars and raise some serious beef!!!


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 26, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Only $279.95 for two, 10 oz. steaks.
> ...



I enjoy expensive, fine cigars & I buy & sell guitars.
Some of the profit I make on guitar sales goes to fill up my humidor.
Being from Louisiana I love to eat; food is the state sport down there. 
Of course, I don't require expensive food but I do have to keep my bar stocked with some pricey Scotch.


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 26, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Them Japapanese are awesome I tells ya.




When I worked at Hitachi Semiconductor US about 30 years ago we worked with a lot of Japanese. They will work all day long, sometimes 12 hours but when it's time to leave work they love to go out & drink beer until they puke. I'm not kidding; they can drink beer like fucking mad men.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2019)

Cooking to me is a lifelong passion so of course I push the envelope.
  I love to cook!!! I've made Demi Glace that took three days to complete.

I look at it like this. Ya gotta eat so why not make it as best ya can?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



   Dont tell me about cajun and creole cooking....
I live that shit!!!!
  Living in Texas we are well connected with cajun,creole and BBQ.
   Competed in BBQ cook offs for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 26, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Them Japapanese are awesome I tells ya.
> ...




~30 years ago  Kobe was all the rage but now they call it Wagyu. 30 years ago you could get a great Kobe steak (meal)  for $20. The Hitachi crowd loved their Kobe & their cold coffee.

Japanese cars? I'll take Japanese  motorcycles over Japanese cars, any day. My favorite Japanese bikes are from the  1985 -1990 period. Honda VFR-700, Suzuki GXSR, and Honda RC-30 are all incredible.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



   I've eaten plenty KOBE....and no it's not the same as Wagyu.

   My Jap made FJ was flawless....
My favorite bike was an FZ750 Genesis......


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 26, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I grew up in Shrveport. There was a Pioneer BBQ on old Highway 80 aka Greenwood Road, just west from Hearne Ave. 
Every Friday evening you could buy FIVE BBQ beef sandwiches for $1.
Back in the day  the entire Ark-La-Tex region was full of one location, mom & pop smoke houses. 
It was like some freakin' kind of meat lovers paradise down there  back in the 1960s  & 1970s; just crazy.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 26, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Them Japapanese are awesome I tells ya.
> ...


Yeap...that is a huge cultural binding thing. Those little dudes can put it away.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



  Sounds like the Golden Triangle of BBQ in Texas...


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 26, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



What area of Tejas?

I resided in DFW from  early 1987 to early 2002

did you ever have the Greenberg smoked turkey from Tyler? Holy crap Batman!!!
GREENBERG Smoked Turkey
GREENBERG Smoked Turkey


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



  Lived in South Texas and West Texas over the years.
Llano has some seriously good BBQ!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2019)

Fucken Pissed!!!!!!
UPS failed to deliver my $329 bucks worth of steaks.
    Claimed they tried to deliver but couldnt get through the gate when all they had to do was type in my name.
 I've had dozens of deliveries on Saturday from UPS and now they cant get in?
   I expect I'm going to get fucked on this deal.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
> ...


I actually didn't find it all that appealing visually.  I've never had it, and at that price, likely never will.


----------



## miketx (Jun 29, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cooking to me is a lifelong passion so of course I push the envelope.
> I love to cook!!! I've made Demi Glace that took three days to complete.
> 
> I look at it like this. Ya gotta eat so why not make it as best ya can?


I forgot to tell you the cornbread came out really good.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 29, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
> A5 Japanese Ribeye | Allen Brothers
> I've had American and Australian Wagyu and while good they dont come close to the real deal when it comes to marbling.
> 
> ...



A knockoff is just a knockoff ....most of the time nothing beats the real deal


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   I've tried American and Australian Wagyu.
While badass they dont compare to Japanese Wagyu.


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 29, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fucken Pissed!!!!!!
> UPS failed to deliver my $329 bucks worth of steaks.
> Claimed they tried to deliver but couldnt get through the gate when all they had to do was type in my name.
> I've had dozens of deliveries on Saturday from UPS and now they cant get in?
> I expect I'm going to get fucked on this deal.



Man; that really sucks. Those things are packaged to hold only a limited amount of 'frozen' or near frozen time frame. ARGH ........
Don't know if you have a choice of delivery options BUT I always go with USPS delivery; why?
They deliver SIX days a week, for most services & with 'express' delivery they deliver on Sundays too!!!

So, lesson learned & I learned  this all years ago by buying &  selling guitars. Yep ...........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fucken Pissed!!!!!!
> ...



   Never had a problem with UPS.


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 29, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



well, sounds like you have an issue with them now; no?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 29, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
> A5 Japanese Ribeye | Allen Brothers
> I've had American and Australian Wagyu and while good they dont come close to the real deal when it comes to marbling.
> 
> ...


lol....Last time I looked [about ten years ago] Japanese wagyu beef was around 275.00 a lb, I was wondering if you would mind telling me what the 10oz stakes ran you?...in any case enjoy them, they may be the finest meal on the planet.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
> ...



  I already posted the cost.
It comes to over $130 dollars a steak .


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 29, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
> ...



the 'finest' meal on the planet will be the one that you least expect, when you are starving & in that case a SPAM sandwich will be the best meal you ever had, because you would be very close to death without a SPAM sandwich.

Everything is relative ...................


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 29, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I already posted the cost.
> It comes to over $130 dollars a steak .


I didn't [still don't] see it...So it actually dropped a few bucks...How long is shipping? I ordered and payed for "1 day shipping" and got it 4 days later.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 29, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> the 'finest' meal on the planet will be the one that you least expect, when you are starving & in that case a SPAM sandwich will be the best meal you ever had, because you would be very close to death without a SPAM sandwich.
> 
> Everything is relative ...................


while I don't disagree with any of that I would say that even under those circumstances I would be all too willing to share my SPAM sandwich


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 29, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I already posted the cost.
> ...




so, in translation, you got screwed?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I already posted the cost.
> ...



 Ad 50 bucks for shipping.


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 29, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




so, $155 per steak ............................... um ..............


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2019)

UPS will get sued if they dont pay.
 I never let shit like this go. And I mean never!!!!


caddo kid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



 So whats your point pinhead?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 29, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


no it was great


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 29, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> UPS will get sued if they dont pay.
> I never let shit like this go. And I mean never!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




money? go buy a can of SPAM for $3?


----------



## caddo kid (Jun 29, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...




getting 'screwed' is great?

only for a 'closet' conservative ................


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 29, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


While I am sure that it is fantastic, I just didn't find that image appealing.  I like a little marbling because we all know that it's the fat that brings the awesome flavor.   But that looked a bit...um....wrong?  LOL.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
> A5 Japanese Ribeye | Allen Brothers
> I've had American and Australian Wagyu and while good they dont come close to the real deal when it comes to marbling.
> 
> ...



You're insane.  No steak is worth that much.  You don't know how to take a good regular steak and just tenderize it yourself?


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 29, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


If I was the UPS guy, I would be wondering what a $155 steak tastes like.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
> ...




Holy crap! I wasn't even going to click the link.

Wow...


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The thing that amazes me?
> The center marbling is as good as the cap portion.
> Man I would love to buy the 6 rib Wagyu but they want $1400 for it.




Knowing me if I had the money, I would buy it and cook it on my George Forman grill...lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
> ...



   LOL...I know more about beef than you'll ever know.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
> ...



  Two 10oz steaks for $279 plus shipping.
A5 Japanese Ribeye | Allen Brothers


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I already posted the cost.
> ...



   Ordering high end grub isnt new.
I've ordered live oysters from Washington State many times.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I took the plunge and ordered two 10 oz Grade A5 Japanese Wagyu Ribeyes.
> ...



   I can tenderize a round steak....
That doesnt mean it tastes good.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 30, 2019)

Even this dumb yankee redneck understands what it takes to turn out quality beef.
   But then I'm not surprised that liberals fail to understand the process.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 30, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> getting 'screwed' is great?


absolutely! I highly recomend it



> only for a 'closet' conservative ................


You may be doing it wrong


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 30, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ordering high end grub isnt new.
> I've ordered live oysters from Washington State many times.


I haven't done it a lot [maybe 2 dozen times over a 10 year period] but I do enjoy it...your an oyster guy? I like them but have always ordered clams...I live on long island and every town has its own beach so getting clams to eat is just a matter of walking down to the water...anyway enjoy those steaks, I think mine were called "Kyoto" steaks not sure.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 30, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Really?  My father was a butcher or the market manager for a meat market of butchers for 35-40 years.

I regularly dined on T-bones, Sirloins, Porterhouses and Chateaubriand (and just about anything in between) as a kid growing up.

Tell me about beef...


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 30, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



The "taste" of the meat comes mainly from a few things:

How the cattle lived / was raised.
The cut of the animal.

What its diet was.
How the meat was treated/aged/processed after killing to bring about the desired chemical and structural changes to the muscle.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 30, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



  Thats just run of the mill beef.
I'm talking about dry aging your own prime six rib bone in ribeye for 40 days type stuff.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2019)

Update on my two no show steaks that cost me $329 dollars.

  They were supposed to be delivered on Saturday but they claimed they couldnt make the delivery because they couldnt get in the Gate.
  Which of course is total BS. In the 12 years I've lived here that has never happened,they have a code especially for UPS,FEDEX and the USPS along with other necessary services.
   They then went on to tell the vender that the plane was late due to weather.  UPS totally fucked the dog on this one!!!!

I have to hand it to Allen Brothers,they called me back immediately today and told me they'll have two steaks in the mail tomorrow and they'll arrive on Wednesday. 
  Fantastic Customer service!!!!

   It was so sad opening that box today and hitting the meat with my infra temp meter........92 fucken degrees and the fat was all melted. Shits a crime against humanity......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 3, 2019)

New Steaks have arrived!!!
All I can say is HOLY SHIT!!!! These put Australian and American Wagyu to shame when it comes to marbling!
    Pics forthcoming.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 4, 2019)

I've never had a Ribeye where the cap was to rich!!!
We took one of the caps and the fattier parts and seared them and added shitake mushrooms,rice and stirred em up and put them in a 170 oven to stay warm.
  Used the remainder of the fat and cap to to stir fry some bean sprouts,carrot,bok choy and spinach.
   Added a bit of soy sauce infused with truffle to finish.

I gotta say it was amazing but it's not something I'd want weekly. Way to rich!!!! The only way I can describe the texture would be silky. And the flavor was buttery.
  The tenderness was incredible,made Fillet Mignon look like NY Strip.

   As a once and awhile experience I can see it,but I'd rather have a 38 day dry aged prime ribeye as far as flavor and texture go.


----------

